
Google begins replacing Android Pay and Google Wallet with new app - IntronExon
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/20/17031634/google-pay-android-app-credit-card-wallet
======
nugi
Oh boy. Here we go again.

Why not just fix the first product instead of an endless stream of new systems
that just do what the old one did google? Its maddening. Polish something for
once before you push it. Put down the adderall.

